# عيد الغطاس



## kerolos farag (19 يناير 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح يكون مع جميعكم
وكل عام وجميع أعضاء المنتدى بخير
:smi106:
أريد ان أعرف ماهى علاقة القصب والقلقاص بعيد الغطاس؟


----------



## kerolos farag (19 يناير 2009)

ان القصب والقلقاص يكونان معظم العام مغموران بالماء رمزا" للمعمودية لذلك نأكلهما فى عيد الغطاس


----------



## ana_more (21 يناير 2009)

لا بليز يا جماعة عايزة توضيح اكبر وشامل

اية علاقة القلقاس والقصب بالعيد والفرحة وبيرمزوا لاية

ولو المطرة مطرت او مامطرتش محتاجين نفهم اكترررررر


----------



## أَمَة (21 يناير 2009)

kerolos farag قال:


> أريد ان أعرف ماهى علاقة القصب والقلقاص بعيد الغطاس؟


 



> لا بليز يا جماعة عايزة توضيح اكبر وشامل
> 
> اية علاقة القلقاس والقصب بالعيد والفرحة وبيرمزوا لاية
> 
> ولو المطرة مطرت او مامطرتش محتاجين نفهم اكترررررر


 

أكل القلقاس بالذات في عيد الغطاس ليس عبثاً ​ 
*(1) انه يرمز للمعمودية فى زراعته* ​ 
فالقلقاس نبات يزرع مغمورا فى الأرض ... والمعمودية هى دفن مع المسيح، ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في كولوسي 2:12:​ 
[q-bible] مَدْفُونِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا اقِمْتُمْ ايْضاً مَعَهُ بِإِيمَانِ عَمَلِ اللهِ، الَّذِي اقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.[/q-bible] ​ 
وكذلك في رومية 6:4:​ 
[q-bible][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0] فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ[/SIZE][/q-bible][/SIZE]​ 
والقلقاس نبات حى وهو مدفون ... والمعمودية موت وحياة. والقلقاس جسمه مغمور ولكن أوراقه الخضراء كأجنحة الطائر تظهر فوق التربة رمز حلول الروح القدس على شكل حمامة أثناء عماد المسيح​ 
*(2) يرمز للمعمودية في طبخه*

فالقلقاس به مادة مخاطية سامة تؤذى الحنجرة والصوت تسمى القلس، ولكنها ممزوجة بفيتامين سى ... والإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله ولكن الموت سكن فيه نتيجة الخطية، ولا شئ غير النقع فى الماء يبطل مفعول هذا السم مع الحفاظ على غنى الفيتامين الموجود به. وذلك رمز للمعمودية التى يحيا فيها الإنسان بروح الله وتغفر له خطاياه.​ 
*(3) يرمز للمعمودية فى طريقة أكله*​ 
فالقلقاس يقشر ويرمى قشره لأن قشرته خشبية لا تصلح للاكل، والمعمد يخلع ملابسه ويخلع إنسانه العتيق. والقلقاس يغمر فى السائل المائى حتى يتم طبخه فيصلح حينئذ للأكل. ومن يعتمد يصلح للملكوت ويستطيع أن يشهد أمام الجميع​ 
في المشاركة التالية سأكتب عن قصب السكر.​


----------



## ana_more (24 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا امة 
ميرسى خالص على التوضيح ومستنية باقى السؤال


----------



## أَمَة (24 يناير 2009)

ana_more قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا امة
> ميرسى خالص على التوضيح ومستنية باقى السؤال


 

حاضر يا اختي ana_more 
وكويس انك قرأت ردي.​والآن نتكلم عن قصب السكر:

*(1) **حلاوة القصب* تُشير إلى *حلاوة النعمة الإلهية،* التي ينالها الإنسان عندما ينال سر المعمودية، 

*(2)* القصب نبات *مستقيم* وينبت *وينمو* *فى الاماكن الحارة* ،وذلك يذكرنا بأن *حرارة الروح يجعل الانسان ينمو فى القامة الروحية* *ويرتفع بالإستقامة*. 

*(3) *وكما أن نبات القصب فيه عقلات يكتسبها في مرحلة نموه، كذلك ينمو المتعمد. وكل عقلة هى فضيلة اكتسبها فى كل مرحلة من عمره حتى نصل الى العلو المطلوب وهو ملء قامة المسيح.

*(4)* كما أن *في داخل القصب نجد القلب* الابيض المملؤء حلاوة، كذلك قلب المتعمد المستقيم يكون ابيضا وينبع حلاوة. 

*(5) *وكما أن على هذا النبات أن ينمو في القامة لكي نعصره ونحصل على حلاوته، كذلك علينا *ضرورة العلو فى القامة الروحية *لتعتصر قلوبنا من أجل ألآخرين العطشانين الى معرفة الرب فتقدم لهم حلاوة المسيح ويرتون.

وكل عام وانتم جميعا مرتوين بحلاوة المسيح ومشاركين العالم بحلاوته بأعمالكم الصالحة.​


----------



## KOKO_BEBO (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح ده  لانو فعلا جميل


----------



## enass (26 يناير 2009)

شو هاد  القلقاس ممكن صورة؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (27 يناير 2009)

enass قال:


> شو هاد القلقاس ممكن صورة؟؟


 

هذه صورة لحبة قلقاس مع ورقها الإخضر وتظهر في الصورة بعد تقشيرها وتقطيعها






وهذه صورة لعدة حبات بعدة احجام وقد قطعت أوراقاها







 
المعروف عن القلقاس أنه من الخضار الفقيرة بالبروتين ولكنه يحتوي على نسبة عالية من السكريات والأملاح المعدنية كالكاليسيوم والفوسفور كما أنه يقوي الشعر ومفيد للكلى والمثانة.

واليكم وصفة لطبخه باللحمة.
السلق في الوصفة إختياري. أما الكزبرة فضرورية.
بالهنا والشفا. 
المقادير:

* كيلو قلقاس
* ربع كيلو لحم أحمر مقطع مكعبات صغيرة (رأس العصفور)
* عصير ليمون (ربع كأس)
* حزمة كسبرة خضراء
* حزمة سلق
* بصلة مفرومة ناعم ومتبلة بالملح والفلفل 
* ثوم وكسبرة جافة ومعلقة سمنة
* كوب من مرق اللحم
طريقة التحضير:
1. قشري القلقاس وقطعية مكعبات واغسليه جيدا 
2. قطعي الكسبرة الخضراء والسلق واغسليهم جيدا وقشري الثوم وافرميه 
3. حمري اللحم واغلي الشوربة على النار مع البصلة ثم ضعي القلقاس في الشوربة حتى ينضج 
4. ضعي السلق والكسبرة على النار في مقلاة وضعي عليهم نصف الثوم والسمنة حتى يصفر الثوم
5. ثم ضعيهم في الخلاط واضربيهم حتى يفرم المزيج وينعم جدا
6. ضعي الخضرة التي ضربتها في وعاء الطبخ مع القلقاس
7. وقبل الغليان ضعي الليمون ثم باقي المقادير بعد الغليان أخفضي النار حتى تمام النضج حوالي 10 دقائق.
يقدم مع الأرز بالشعرية.


----------



## enass (27 يناير 2009)

*
*
*


شكرا الك 
اول مرة بشوفو وبسمع عنو


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2009)

enass قال:


> *
> *
> *
> 
> ...


 

عفوا يا ايناس
يمكن عندكم الو اسم ثاني​


----------

